# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Сигареты

## fallen_angel

Куришь ли ты, самоубийца ?

----------


## stre10k

да. Dunhill lights

----------


## Wolf

нет. мне както ровно на это

----------


## Blackwinged

Бросил пару месяцев назад.

----------


## blooddrakon

Курю Rothmans синий, и бросать не собираюсь.

----------


## fucka rolla

может еще создадим тему *любимая марка одежды*?

----------


## grey

говорят курение помогает в трудные минуты. затянешься так.. и легче всё воспринимакеться.
но это не моё

----------


## Agains

Курю Winston Lights.

----------


## taggart

Курю Яву в мягкой пачке, уже который год. Вкуснятина.

----------


## Agains

А еще курю травушку муравушку)))

----------


## taggart

> А еще курю травушку муравушку)))


 50 петрушки на 50 укропа..... 100% тема ;-)

----------


## fucka rolla

ваще та когда не закрыл тему в первый раз-понадеялся, что беседа перетечет в то русло, где идут разговоры о неторопливой смерти и беседы о ней за сигаретой.........
видно зря понадеялся......
к тому же сигареты можно бы обсудить в теме *алкоголь и наркотики*.

----------


## Катри-N

*Agains*, ой, и я тоже=)))

----------


## Painkiller

Курю, но шикарные-только когда бабло позволяет. Начиная от More lihts до Marlboro

----------


## Аска

Начинала когда-то давным-давно с LM, потом, в эпоху недолгого студенчества курила, на что хватало денег. Следующим этапом стали крепкие Marlboro, которые люблю и уважаю до сих пор.
Сейчас курю, что дают) Как правило это качественные и вкусные Верблюды и Парламенты.
А Яву в мягкой пачке Таггарт от меня прячет... (((
)))))))

----------


## taggart

> А Яву в мягкой пачке Таггарт от меня прячет... (((


 _Закурю я сушеную каку...
А че ты нос-то скривил, е-мое?
Ты же первый завяжешься в драку
За какое-то там мумие.
Я свое просушу и просею,
И столку, и готов самосад.
Ну, конечно, не Винстон, не Селем,
Но бесплатный зато аромат._

(c) Л.Сергеев

)))))

---

А по теме - сигара "выше среднего" - тоже отличная тема ;)

Начинал с Собрания (в плоской такой черной пачке), потом года два курил красный ЛД (по принципу "зачем же тратить больше?"). Потом как-то поумнел?))) Дешевле 30р "на постоянной основе" не курю в принципе. Четко знаю, что дрянь это всё.. Но, как обычно, слишком много НО. Так что, уж лучше пусть будет качественная дрянь, чем не качественная %).

----------


## Quiz

да!
сигарет, никотин, сигарет бьет по легким мотор(с) 
курю чаще кент4, а так - под настроение...от дамских зубачисток до жестких сигарил, и для меня сигареты - это удовольствие

----------


## blooddrakon

> для меня сигареты - это удовольствие


 Вот тоже самое)) Давно бы уже мог бросить, да впринципе могу в любой момент, в принципе как таковой зависимости у меня нет, порсто сам не хочу.

----------


## daddy's girl

я не курю, денег жалко...

----------


## multiplegrudge

курю. часто....
без разници что.... но балканка и альянс меня обламают.
курю пал мал 8 и лм синий...
любимые сигареты-мальборо крепкий и лаки страйк.

----------


## vlad775577

Курю...по-разному бывает....какие!! Предпочтения Pall mall синий!

----------


## Римма

Не курю. Не умею.

----------


## NoNaMe

> для меня сигареты - это удовольствие


 Это же садомазохизм.
Не курю. Ибо в один прекрасный момент(в 6 лет) понял, что это лишь разрушает мне жизнь.

----------


## Светлый Ангел

Курила в 8-9 классе, но потом решила - нафиг надо! Сейчас курю очень редко, только если нервишки пошаливают  :Smile:  . Ну, и так, раза два-три в месяц, просто так...А еще курю, когда бухаю...(куда ж без этого :lol: )

----------


## Voluntaria

покуриваю..хотя удовольствия от этого испытываю редко..

----------


## S.E.L.L.

и причем здесь спрашивается суицид?(с)
я вот не курю... нафиг надо, только деньги переводить попосту..

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

курил 4 года, но потом когда начилась отдышка, стали затекать ноги, я понял что это не для меня

----------


## Devils_toy

Не курю ибо никакого кайфа)ну...это я не о травке конечно

----------


## BlackBlood

Начинал с Винстона Лёгкого потом Мальборо красный, потот Парламент и сейчас курю LM красный.

Не  понимаю людей которые курят Лёгкие и суперлёгкие, зачем курить если ты даже не чувствуешь их?

----------


## Габо

> Начинал с Винстона Лёгкого потом Мальборо красный, потот Парламент и сейчас курю LM красный.
> 
> Не  понимаю людей которые курят Лёгкие и суперлёгкие, зачем курить если ты даже не чувствуешь их?


 Успокаивает. Не все курят, чтобы чувствовать.

----------


## Kranston

Курю. Winston. Красный.

----------


## GanibaL

> Не  понимаю людей которые курят Лёгкие и суперлёгкие, зачем курить если ты даже не чувствуешь их?


    А я не понимаю людей, которые курят тяжелые или суперлегкие. 
 Я курю легкие, и прекрасно их чувствую. Курю много лет.

----------


## BlackBlood

У каждого свои вкусы   :Smile:

----------


## NightKnight

Курил, курю и курить буду.
Davidoff Gold

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

Курила почти 4 года, бросила (и то не интенсивно курила, не больше половины пачки в день). Сейчас не курю, денег вечно нет + сейчас у меня фанатизм: хочу белый-белый цвет лица  :Smile:

----------


## bugfly

Не курю, ибо очень вредная для здоровья и дорогая собака привычка. Кстати не пью по той же причине  :Big Grin:   - официальная версия.
Но на самом деле просто предпочитаю держать себя всё время в реале и не улетать с зелёными собаками, а то пока летаешь тут такое может произойти... Как в отрицательном, так и вположительном смысле, а ты не готов. Вообщем предпочитаю чтобы здравомыслие, рассудок и все чувства были в порядке в любой момент.

----------


## Azazello

Никогда не курил и не собираюсь

----------


## Боярд

Бросил наконец-то.

----------


## Sacrifice

Курю..Вог,парламент,мурати..

----------


## Бритни Булгакова

*Рон*, а по бюджету не бьет?  :roll:

----------


## Hvis Lyset Tar Oss

тоже думал курить сигары, но вот денег не хватает(

----------


## Freezer2007

У меня с деньгами проблем нет. курил камэл жёлтый и кент,ток ща стою перед выбором лёгкая атлетика или никотин, наверно всётаки выберу бег. Совмещать очень тяжело, после забега сознание чутьли не теряю, просто задыхаюсь((

----------


## kesi

Курю легкие сигареты, изредка, чтобы шикануть - сигары.

----------


## ProniX

L&M синий... По идее хотелось бы бросить )

----------


## Scream

Курю ДанХилл легкий... или Ротманс ройалс...

----------


## stre10k

о, нашел единомышленника по данхиллу )

----------


## Scream

Ты какой данхил курищь который в обычных пачках 80 мм. или пачка кубиком 100мм?)

----------


## NightKnight

А мне данхилл ментоловый нравится)

----------


## Scream

> А мне данхилл ментоловый нравится)


 Тоже ничего...

Жаль рядовому что он не везде продяеться))))

----------


## NightKnight

*Scream*
Да, данхилл у нас найти непросто. Поэтому предпочитаю Давидоф. Хотя любимые сигареты у меня - Картьер. Знаю точку где он контрабандный продается...Просто, облом ездить постоянно)

----------


## Beata

А как же без курево то грузится, когда выпускаешь тонкую струйку дыма... успокаивает Vogue Aroma

----------


## Scream

Я просто людей знаю... Курю постоянно 555, ротманс, данхилл и тп))))

а так я парламент...

----------


## Kler

> Куришь ли ты, самоубийца?


 Обращение, на мой взгляд, некорректное! Пока еще все на этом форуме живы. А если находят удовольствие хоть в чем-то, то живы вдвойне! Так курите, на здоровье, ребята!!!

----------


## stre10k

данхил ментоловый я не виде лесли честно )) ну по крайней мере не обращал внимания... курю обычные сигареты которые в синей пачке.. около дома моего каждую вторую неделю месяца завозят импортную партию данхила )) и раз в емесяц покупаю пачку Top Leaf... все таки две вещи в жизни меня могут немного переть - дорогие сигареты и редкое дорогое пиво... только если не частить

----------


## Scream

дан хил у нас как парламент (обычный) чеб не покурить...

----------


## alximix

ну если разговор зашел о том что кто курить, курю только и почти всегда винтон, пробовал всё остальное но возврашаюсь непременно к винстону  :Smile:

----------


## fallen_angel

Люблю женские сигареты, а именно Vogue Aroma.




> Обращение, на мой взгляд, некорректное!


 Извиняюсь... хотя как знать, просто так на этом форуме не оказываются.

----------


## Lightning

Первое.
Это скорее желание отойти подальше от идеала.

----------


## Sl0D

курю мальборо красный. ну а когда денег нет, то курю всё, чем угостят=)

----------


## Blackwinged

Недавно снова закурил, хотя бросал, и желания курить не возникало. Курение ведь тоже саморазрушение, а мне, вообщем-то, на свое здоровье плевать, тем более, что осталось мне совсем недолго.

----------


## TUSKA

курила много,но само собой бросилось без всяких проблем в первый же день беременности.А сейчас даже мутит иногда от запаха.
Что с меня возьмёшь? :evil:

----------


## РозмариН!

А какое это имеет значения?
Нет, не курю. Ненавижу запах и вкус сигарет.

----------


## felo_de_se

Курю Winston lights.
И сигареты хорошие, и цена нормальная.
Цель курения - достижение спокойствия. И в какой-то степени саморазрушение.

----------


## stalkerN

да, winston classic. люблю крепкие сигареты. и никто не заставит меня бросить.

----------


## Испорченная миром

Вообще не курю, всего2 сигаретки за всю жизнь выкурила. Первый раз папа по-пьяни дал, когда я еще маленькая была, второй раз знакомые. Была ужасно разачарована, я то думала хоть какой-то эффект будет. Не понимаю, почему люди курят. Ведь это не приносит удовольствия или приносит?

----------


## свобода

Я тоже согласна с испорченной. Курить пробовала когда умер мне близкий человек... жутко отвратительно и ни фига не успокаивает.

----------


## Bullet

нет, если бы курила, может было бы легче.

----------


## stalkerN

курение приносит и удовольствие и чувство успокоения... во всяком случае мне) 8)

----------


## мэймэй

просто привычка держать в руках что-нибудь... 

а вообще курю редко, пару сигарет в неделю... зато с 11 лет. с тех пор,собственно, я и являюсь членом общества вечных суицидников.

----------


## Stas

Нет, не курю! Это не выгодно.
Баланс востановлен!  :lol:

----------


## Only_humaN

Нет, только когда мне ОЧЕНЬ хорошо, но это бывает ОЧЕНЬ редко.

----------


## Агата

странно, я думала процентов 90 из нас - курящие.
курю(периодически, правда) иногда вог, иногда гламур5(когда денег совсем нихрена нету  :Big Grin:  )
почему??? вообще закурила в депрессии, и из-за нее же , родимой.
когда куришь, охрененно раслабляешься. люблю дым, точнее пускать его. только терпеть немогу запах сигарет... вот такое противоречие.
а вообще это на самом деле довольно приятное и относительно безболезненное самоубийство.
мне подруги говорят : на фиг куришь, бросай!лучше уж есть чем курить!
на что я им отвечаю:"я лучше умру с дырявыми легкими, но довольная, чем толстая и такая страшная, что моей душе будет больно смотреть на свое тело!  :Big Grin:  "
а вообще бросить курить легко.
тока не говорите :"трудно не начать"  :Smile:  на самом деле, бросить курить - легко.
пойду покурю , кстати  :Smile:

----------


## Scream

закурю ко

----------


## MATARIEL

Не курил, не курю, и не буду.... мне незачем....

----------


## Andrew

Не курю...А нафиг?

----------


## Dita

курю,правда не травку, но всё же

----------


## Агата

гиии, типа бросила  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dead_angel

не курю.
Причём в большей степени из-за постоянно нехватки денег.На здоровье мне наплевать

----------


## Scream

уже не курю и не хочеться...

----------


## narko

курю... проста тупа курю и курю...

----------


## riogo

бросал но опять начил травится дымом

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

У меня организм не воспринимает никотин. Меня тошнит если покурю после еды. Такой приговор мне дал организм в 15 лет, с тех пор ни одной сигареты! Сигареты это единственныйй разрешенный наркотик в России! Это факт, он действует очень медленно, одна из главных причин рака! не знаю никого кто смог бы бросить!

----------


## riogo

*Волк-Одиночка*
завидую белой завестью
меня сигареты убивают но и это для один из способов успокоится (сам процес) и при этом скажу что бросал я не так давно и если бы в новь не закурил то 100% меня тут бы уже не было

----------


## Агата

> если уж курить так лучше укуриваться в жопу, но редко, чем каждый день по пачке дешевой х..ни


 точно!  :Big Grin:  
а лично я знаю нескольких людей,которые не курят уже более 5 лет  :Big Grin:

----------


## Волк-Одиночка

*riogo,*  успокаивает тебя не сам процесс, это самообман, успокаивает тебя именно никотин. Он как наркотик воздействует на нервные клетки, притупляя их возбуждение.

----------


## riogo

*Волк-Одиночка*
если быть точнее то зависемость возникает из-за другово, а именно из-за того что сам организм человека выделяет никатиноваю кислоту (кстати для справки: никатином лесат некторые болезни) и у курилщика данная кислата не выделяется, а организм требует

----------


## Noir

Конечно, курю. Сдохну быстрее :lol: 
Мальборо, Пелл Мелл, Винстон... короче, что дадут)

----------


## Sl0D

да, мальборо красный ням-ням)

----------


## Noir

> да, мальборо красный ням-ням)


 ням то он ням, только вот крепкий очень)))

----------


## Таггарт

> *Волк-Одиночка*
> если быть точнее то зависемость возникает из-за другово, а именно из-за того что сам организм человека выделяет никатиноваю кислоту (кстати для справки: никатином лесат некторые болезни) и у курилщика данная кислата не выделяется, а организм требует


 Уууу.....))))) никОтиновая кислота это и близко не то )))) Самому кололи одно время. К сигаретам ваще отношения не имеет.

_Никоти́новая кислота́ (ниацин, витамин PP, витамин B3) — растворимый в воде витамин участвующий во многих окислительных реакциях живых клеток. Его нехватка в организме может служить причиной повышенной раздражительности, плохого сна, а также пеллагры (авитоминозного заболевания кожи; ниацин также известен как противопеллагрический фактор). Содержится в ржаном хлебе, гречке, фасоли, мясе, печени, почках. Суточная потребность взрослого человека 15-20 мг._

----------


## нетуменяника

Не курю. Пробовал как то раз из интереса, горло жжет, а кайфа никакого зато вреда..Нафиг это надо? Это атрибутика тупой шпаны, которая начинает "смолить" из стадного инстинкта "быть крутым" (хехе).

----------


## Sl0D

> ням то он ням, только вот крепкий очень)))


 ну лёгкие - это уже не ням-ням)



> кайфа никакого зато вреда..


 это кому как. вред - это ерунда :roll: 
а насчёт кайфа - не сказал бы. лично мне это доставляет удовольствие. а насчёт атрибутики - ууу, как всё запущено. несомненно, все курящие с детства мечтали быть похожими на крутых гопов, потому и курят.

----------


## salamandra

Нет. Просто не вижу в этом смысла. Да и прёт меня что-то

----------


## imported_Diary_of_Dreams

Не курю, просто не вижу смысла.. Лишняя трата денег и времени, да и вид девушки с сигаретой меня не прильщает. Да и запашок не очень приятный.
А то что это успокаивет это туфта, человек просто переключает своё внимание на процес корения, с тем же успе хом можно пальци на руках рассматривать :wink:  оч внимательно и от проблем отвлекаться...

----------


## Katrin

> Не курю, просто не вижу смысла.. Лишняя трата денег и времени, да и вид девушки с сигаретой меня не прильщает. Да и запашок не очень приятный. 
> А то что это успокаивет это туфта, человек просто переключает своё внимание на процес корения, с тем же успе хом можно пальци на руках рассматривать :wink: оч внимательно и от проблем отвлекаться...


 Не куришь, не видишь смысла... Как тогда можешь рассуждать? И причём здесь переключение внимания?

Да и вообще, КУРЕЦ и НЕКУРЕЦ  ничего не должны говорить друг другу по этому поводу - это бессмысленно!

WINSTON LIGHTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twisted:

----------


## нетуменяника

[quote="нетуменяника"]кайфа никакого зато вреда..


> это кому как. вред - это ерунда :roll: 
> а насчёт кайфа - не сказал бы. лично мне это доставляет удовольствие. а насчёт атрибутики - ууу, как всё запущено. несомненно, все курящие с детства мечтали быть похожими на крутых гопов, потому и курят.


 Sl0D а можете рассказать поподробнее мне глупому, какое именно вы удовольствие получаете от курения? В чем оно заключается? А то вдруг я по дурости природной от такого классного занятия отказался.

----------


## Sl0D

*нетуменяника* уважаемый, вам так хочется постебаться? что ж, могу помочь. вы, по всей видимости из-за врождённой дурости, действительно упускаете прекрасную возможность получить удовольствие! курение - естественно, все, кроме вас об этом знают, - такая замечательная вещь! это прекраснее всего на свете! настоящему курильщику со стажем совсем не требуется ничего более для счастья, чем сигарета! мы не занимаемся сексом, не употребляем алкоголь и наркотики, мы только регулярно курим! это похоже на полёт - один затяг и ты уже не здесь, а на облаках, никотиновые крылья помогают расслабиться всему организму, это успокаивает нервную систему и просто приносит ни с чем не сравнимое удовольствие!

я тут никого не призывал курить, я высказал свои ощущения, лично *мне* курение доставляет удовольствие, потому что курю уже долго и тупо не могу без сигарет. на что это похоже? на простое удовлетворение, ни более того

----------


## нетуменяника

Sl0D вообще то я не на такой ответ расчитывал. Я спросил, в чем заключается кайф от курения? Какие ощущения оно доставляет? Я курил, ощущения гавно, вот и подумал, а может когда привыкаешь, какой то кайф неземной начинаешь ловить? Вкусно это аль приятно? Или весь кайф тут от эффекта "наконец то дорвался"? Это как, допустим я хочу в туалет по маленькому( или по большому), терплю терплю...аххх сил нет...терплююю...больше немогу уже..и ВОТ! Долгожданный момент! с ОБЛЕГЧЕНИЕМ выпускаю струю...каааааййййфффф!!! Вот и подумалось, а что если курильщик получает удовольствие по схожему принципу? Или тут больше внешной эстетики, стоишь с сигаретой, крутой такой, все вокруг смолят и я. Кайф?

Почему никто из курильщиков не может дать внятого ответа на такой простой вопрос? Внешняя сторона дела-чел ртом из горящей бумажной трубки засасывает в себя дым, в легкие. А внутрення сторона какая, ощущения?

----------


## Scream

mne nravits`a kurit` i neeb`et!!!

----------


## Sl0D

> mne nravits`a kurit` i neeb`et!!!


 ппкс

*нетуменяника*
не спорю, когда первый раз куришь, ощущение далеко не приятное. действительно, когда привыкаешь, начинает нравиться. с чем это сравнить так, чтобы понялин некурящие? даже не знаю. "выпускание струи" вряд ли имеет с этим что-то общее, ну только в том случае, если действительно давно уже не курил и тут "облегчился" - тогда схожие ощущения. 
внешняя эстетика - об этом, как мне кажется, больше заботятся малолетние недомерки, которые действительно хотят выразить свою крутость перед остальными дегенератами через курение. не думаю, что многие приличные люди курят только для того, чтоб их считали крутыми) я, например, стараюсь курить в стороне - не потому, что не хочу, чтоб меня кто-то видел с сигаретой, а потому что некурящему человеку непрниятно вдыхать дым. для меня курение - только для себя, а не для кого-то там для галочки.
а насчёт того, что никто из курильщиков не может дать точный ответ - ну потому что курение не похоже на что-то другое, чтобы можно было сказать "да вот курение это как пирожное съесть заварное - вот точь-в-точь такие же ощущения". это ни на что не похоже, к тому же это убивает вас, поэтому *не начинайте курить, курение - причина раковых заболеваний!*

----------


## wwwww

*Sl0D*
  А как же жёлтые зубы, неприятный запах изо рта, чахоточный кашель жёлтый нездоровый цвет лица, преждевременное старение кожи.И как результат непривлекательная внешность?

  Кстати я тоже пробовала курить, чтоб знать какие возникают ощущения.
 Что-то вроде успокоения возникает.

----------


## Agains

NORDmen-с чего ты взял?

----------


## Sl0D

> жёлтые зубы, неприятный запах изо рта


 для этого существуют жвачки и освежители для рта.



> чахоточный кашель жёлтый нездоровый цвет лица


 ну не знаю, нет у меня ни того ни другого, это ж сколько лет надо курить, чтоб такое появилось?




> преждевременное старение кожи


 эм... вот это меня как-то мало заботит



> непривлекательная внешность


 не стоит так критично. непривлекательная внешность, нездоровый цвет лица и кашель - это возникает либо у тех, кто уже курит порядка 35 лет, либо у больных. не все курящие выглядят так, не видел ни одного человека в возрасте до 25, у которых от курения появились какие-то патологии, хотя не исключаю, что такое возможно.

----------


## Agains

NORDmen-я знал).Но мы же нечем не лучше

----------


## Sl0D

> могу понять когда военные или моряки курят


 объясни этот момент

----------


## Katrin

Просто глупый стереотип, я так считаю.

----------


## Виктория Кузнецова

В опрос нужно еще добавить иногда, по настроению

----------


## Hrono

Lucia Citrus Fresh Menthol

----------


## Агата

> Lucia Citrus Fresh Menthol


 о боже, я таких даж не знаю... :roll:

----------


## wassssabi

В общем, я не курю. Пробовал один раз винстон, вкус не понравился..
Однако запах табака мне очень нравится!  :Smile:

----------


## Туман в ёжике

Не курю.

----------


## Hitorimono

Если очень плохо, то сигары курю, где я уверен, что натуральный табак, а не прошлогодние листья, пропитанные неизвестно чем. А так постоянно не курю.

----------


## wiki

Раньше курила,около года, а потом бросила,но произошло это как-то само-собой без особых усилий.Сейчас не курю, но к дыму и к курящим отношусь терпимо. Спокойно могу стоять в курилке, когда там кто-то курит, но чуть в стороне от потока дыма.

----------


## аутоагрессия

не курю,не пробовала и не собираюсь.

----------


## Пропавший без вести

говорят, что от курения умирают. никто не рассматривал это как способ су?

----------


## trypo

это естественная смерть , не су

----------


## Игорёк

Это один из самых ужасных способов. 
Стал курить почти по 2 пачки в день. Зимой планирую бросать. всмысле снизить потребление хотябы в 2-3 раза.

----------


## Лазарус

курю несколько лет...
бросая курить я замечаю, что внутри появляется дыра, которую нечем заполнить, кроме боли..

----------


## Troumn

Курение можно приписать к бессознательному саморазрушению = суицидальное поведение.
Сам не курю.

----------


## джеки-джек

Не курю просто не переношу запах курева хотя почему бы снова не попробывать начать курить?терять то нечего уже все здоровье потеря но.

----------


## Selbstmord

Не курю.

----------


## КтоЗдесь

> Нет. Я знаю людей которые курят и хотят жить и живут и все у них отлично. Просто так курят для удовольствия не думая о том что сдохнут.


 Так это и есть пример _бессознательного_ действия.

----------


## Игорёк

> Нет. Я знаю людей которые курят и хотят жить и живут и все у них отлично. Просто так курят для удовольствия не думая о том что сдохнут.


 Основная часть курильщиков не депрессивна.Не видят ничего страшного в курении. Нет никакой связи между саморазрушением и курением (в психологическом смысле). К тому же многие бросают. Есть знакомый который курил 50 лет, бросил, не курит уже года 3.

----------


## Troumn

> которые курят и хотят жить


 Его не просто так бессознательным назвали. А? Как Думаешь?



> Они курят не для самоуничтожения даже бессознательного а для удовольствия


 Так если бы им было неприятно курить, они бы не курили бы наверное.



> Основная часть курильщиков не депрессивна


 Ну так мы не такие уж клинические случаи расматриваем.



> Не видят ничего страшного в курении


 Ну и что? Люди, которые подсознательно проявляют стремление к суициду, выбирают, например, экстремальные виды спорта, и не видят в этом ничего плохого. И тоже получают от этого удовольствие. Так что это не аргумент.

----------


## Troumn

Ты так и не понял.

----------


## Troumn

> Ну так поясни о великий.


 Мы здесь не клинические случаи рассматриваем, а просто просто приводим курение как форму бессознательного саморазрушение. То что им нравиться - это понятно, и то, что они не стремяться убить себя - тоже понятно.

----------


## Troumn

> Ну а я говорю что это не бессознательно саморазрушение. Конечно курение вредно но это не имеет ничего общего со стремлением нанести вред себе.


 Но они же, зная что курение вредит здоровью, продолжают курить. У них нет никакого желания вредить себе, и всё же они вредят себе. Это и есть бессознательное саморазрушение в том понимании, которым я и имел ввиду.

----------


## Игорёк

> Но они же, зная что курение вредит здоровью, продолжают курить. У них нет никакого желания вредить себе, и всё же они вредят себе. Это и есть бессознательное саморазрушение в том понимании, которым я и имел ввиду.


 Жить вообще вредно. Этой позиции большенство курильщиков и придерживается. Многие курильщики переживают тех кто не курил, живут при этом счастливо и не парятся по пустякам. Есть и спортсмены которые курят. Нет однозначности в этом вопросе.

----------


## Вика

я не самоубийца, но отвечу , я не курю ,никогда не курила и рада этому очень)))

----------


## Игорёк

жестоко (беломор). я пару лет назад перешел на легкотню. кашель мучал до тошноты, особенно по утрам. сейчас все нормально.

----------

